# 3 Fattys and a Brisket (no Woody Allen Movie title)



## jjwdiver (May 3, 2010)

Thought since it has been a while I'd post a few pics of todays adventure. Did as the title says.(minus the woddy allen thing)

2 of the fattys were just a mix of Jimmy Dean Regular and ground pork with cheese (colby/Jack and cheap string) then other a ground beef with american and colby/jack)

Brisket - 12# pre-trimmed. Wood used to smoke a mix of maple and hickory. 220 average temp. 3 hrs on the fattys, much longer on the brisket - 9a to 6p foiled at 170, pulled at 194







all good!


----------



## ronp (May 3, 2010)

Nice job there man.


----------



## caveman (May 3, 2010)

Good job.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2010)

Good Job


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 4, 2010)

wow!!  really nice


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Man oh Man that should be one full smoker you have there Diver. It looks like you have some sandwiches in your future. I think I would invest in a food saver system if I were you it will prolong the time your stuff can stay in the freezer. There wouldn't be any freezer burn anymore either.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 5, 2010)

thanks for the compliments all, I appreciate it.  Definately need to get a foodsaver of some kind...but for now I end up giving "treats" away to friends and neighbors...figure the good deeds may be needed my way some day.

Neighbor lady had some recent cancer surgery and is doing fine now, but just doesnt like pork.  Half of that brisket went to her - good to bring a smile back on her, made me smile too.  Thats the kickI get out of smoking stuff and I really appreciate all that I'm learning from all the folks on this site.

Thanks again!

John


----------

